# Plant ID from Costa Rica



## roycarballo (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello
Please, help me to ID this one (I thing it cames from my own country, Costa Rica)


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's a _Sagittaria_. Very hard if not impossible to say what species.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

On the "Manual de Plantas de Costa Rica" site they list Sagittaria lancifolia, S. guayanensis (as "S. guyanensis"), S. latifolia and S. rhombifolia. With drawings and ID key: http://www.inbio.ac.cr/papers/manual_plantas/1alismata.htm

So Your plant is at least not Sagittaria lancifolia, the leaf form seems to match S. guayanensis or S. latifolia. But the leaf form is not sufficient for ID, and You are apparently not sure if the plant really originates from Costa Rica. I'd say, let it develop flowers and fruits, then it may have enough characters for a reliable ID.


----------

